# What information do apps gather about you



## albertc7 (Sep 13, 2016)

I want to spoof my phone so that the app doesn't recognize me when i install again

In this case Im talking about the Paypal mobile app.
What do I have to do so even though I'm using the app again on the same phone it doesn't recognize me ?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

We don't help circumvent any security or other features for any software or apps.
Thread closed.


----------

